# Route Recommendations Zeebrugge - Javea (Alicante) Please?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks to Brittany Ferries, having to make some changes to our plans. Will miss a day or two in our hired Villa, but hey ho. Better to travel less stressed.

We are now booked onto P&O to Zeebrugge.

I was thinking of driving along to Rouen and then onwards towards basque country and into Spain.

Not in motorhome but in our Traveliner bus. 6 Adults, baby and infant.

Any other suggestions welcome please?

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I came back yesterday in the car from Benidorm. 
The route I took was; Rouen - Le mans - Tours and then down N10 to Bordeaux, on to the border at Irun and cut though a bit of the mountains to Pamplona, Zarragozza - Valencia and Benidorm.

So, some free roads and some tolls...
What other info are you looking for ? Plenty of motels along the route near the big towns.

Why did you not use Dover - Calais ? Would have been my prefered option and we are only a little south from you...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*plan*



tonka said:


> I came back yesterday in the car from Benidorm.
> The route I took was; Rouen - Le mans - Tours and then down N10 to Bordeaux, on to the border at Irun and cut though a bit of the mountains to Pamplona, Zarragozza - Valencia and Benidorm.
> 
> So, some free roads and some tolls...
> ...


That looks like a plan to me Tonka!

Why not Dover?

Because:

We would have to leave very early or after 9 am to avoid traffic. And its Friday tomorrow.

It takes us 6 hours to get to Dover without delays.

So if we left at 9
Arrive Dover 3 pm
2 hour delay according to P&O
So load at 5pm
Depart 5:30pm
Arrive Calais around 7:30pm 
Unload 30 mins
That takes it to 8pm
Add the 1 hour time difference - we are now at 9pm
(I would not even want to think about getting stuck on any of the motorways (So would opt to leave around 6am)).

Then We have to find a Hotel for 6 adults and 2 little ones.

Get up in the morning and have breakfast, by the time we are on our way, would be 9am at the earliest.

Now compare that with Hull.

We can be there in two hours (Subject to the M62) But at lunch time, should be okay.

Arrive at Hull
Board
Shower in room
Dinner at Langham's Brasserie
We can relax
Play areas for little ones

Nice sleep in comfortable cabin

Get up, Have breakfast. Be on the road for 10am

Yes, the Dover - Calais P&O myferrylink is free.

But the extra cost on Hull - Zeebrugge means

Less fuel
No Hotels
Motor is safe on deck rather than a hotel car park

Make sense?

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Trev,

As you know I have been doing the trip for years, tried all the alternatives and for speed and convenience you can't beat the Rouen, Bordeaux, Zaragoza route. You also avoid the 'bandits' on the Barcelona route.

Just bear in mind that on the road from Calais to Rouen there are a couple of sections which narrow to one lane over bridges, the speed limit is reduced, I think from memory to 90 kph, and there are speed cameras there so remember to slow down, don't want you having more hassle!

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*route plan*

Thanks Mike.

Think we shall do that, just realised I can try and claim some money back from our insurers.

Was with American Express, just recently changed to Nationwide so maybe not as comprehensive cover.

Will get to Javea Monday as opposed to early hours of Sunday as was planned.

Still, only a day. Providing Brittany Ferries get their act together for the return leg.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, this link may help you with your route and give you some other options to consider.

http://about-france.com/travel.htm

Like many others, I have used the N10 route to Irun then Pamplona, Zaragoza and found it to be first class. About 100 miles of single carriageway with the rest motorway and duel carriageway.

Have a safe journey.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

TM...

I knew you would have had a good reason and thought it all through..  Just had to ask....

Have a safe trip and hope nothing else goes wrong. :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone, managed zeebruuge - bordeaux today. And I only drove 20 miles of it!


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

That's some going, how many hours driving were you guy's doing to mamage that.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Tonka 

Did you notice that the upgrade they are making to the A63 south of Bordeaux is going to become a toll road.

Regards
Ray


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Tonka
> 
> Did you notice that the upgrade they are making to the A63 south of Bordeaux is going to become a toll road.
> 
> ...


Yes.. noted, done the trip 3 times so far this year and first time I saw it thought "toll rd"...
Have read the threads on forums about it as well... Gonna be a tough one to get around easily if you dont want to pay.. they will earn their cash back with all those trucks..!!!

Teenymob.. Hope the waters all gone down for when you get there.. !!


----------



## ijgray (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello Javea
What do you mean?
avoid the 'bandits' on the Barcelona route


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

ijgray said:


> Hello Javea
> What do you mean?
> avoid the 'bandits' on the Barcelona route


The motorway past Barcelona is an area well known for attempts to rob motorhome rs by various means, driving past and indicating a problem so you pull onto the hard shoulder and they stop to 'help' you and use distraction techniques to steal whatever they can, throw objects at the vehicle with the same intent, slash tyres if you leave the vehicle unattended at service areas, etc, etc.

For many miles on either side of the city stopping places have very large signs warning you to be vigilant.

The only problem I have ever encountered in over 15 years of the trip was on this route when an attempted breaking occurred at the Village Catalan 'Aire' overnight. Never had a problem on the other route even when 'wilding' overnight.

Mike


----------



## ijgray (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, Thanks for the tip,


----------



## ijgray (Sep 30, 2012)

Being a newbee! whats the general rule in the uk regarding "wilding", I presume this means staying overnight in lay bys or places with no one around,


----------



## ijgray (Sep 30, 2012)

I mean , Is it legal to park overnight in lay bys or simular in the Uk


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

ijgray i can highly recommend the site www.wildcamping.co.uk like this site a good interactive forum with a wealth of knowledge freely available {once youv'e paid your subs} 
came back this week via huesca to pamplona an absolutely stunning bit of road 60k out was tempted to turn around and drive back had plenty of time and took this route as an alterative to the zaragozza toll rd will def repeat


----------



## ijgray (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheers rugbyken,
You certainly seems to know your way around, looks like i ve gota lot to learn regarding MH's but I am a fast learner


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Drove*



Philippft said:


> That's some going, how many hours driving were you guy's doing to mamage that.


Mrs TM did first 4 hours, Daughter about two then Son-In-Law did 2 hours. I took over just outside Bordeaux for about 20 mins to get us to a hotel.

Next day:

We left Bordeaux around 8:30 and were in Javea at 7pm. Again, Switched drivers as there were 4 of us insured on the bus.

Total Miles was 1200.

Brittany ferries resumed now, going back Bilbao-Portsmouth.

TM

PS: It is not just Motorhomes that get robbed around Barcelona. The Bandits target foreign registered cars too.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*water*



tonka said:


> Hydrocell said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tonka
> ...


Here are the toll booths and the water has gone for now.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Enjoy the sun... 
I will be in Benidorm on 25th October with my grandkids for 12 days, flying un-fortunatly.. 8O 

BUT..... Hope to get the van back down there for November...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*villa*

Thanks Tonka,

I think we could work and live here.

TM


----------

